

My product is outlawed... What next? - TheFman

Not sure how some out-of-the-box products make it through the dip (as described by Seth Godin) and break barriers. Particularly products like Hustler. I can to some degree understand the case of hustler’s challenge due to the content. But I somehow cannot figure out why my little drinking card game is outlawed.<p>It has been:
- kicked out of google adwords (Account suspended!). Why not just disapprove the ad?
- Blocked by Facebook
- Instantly unfollowed in Twitter<p>I have somehow swallowed all that rejections....<p>I’m very succesfull selling one-on-one to customers which is not scalable. Thanks to Square<p>I was very optimistic about retail channel.  And their reaction surprised me:
- Forget conventional stores (I know this will get kicked out)
- Rejected by liquor stores frequented by 21 + age
- Surprisingly even Head shops and tattoo parlors rejected the game<p>Reason: Name of the game is too much. And the finger on the pouch is too graphic. They advised me to change the name and re-name the action cards with same rules.<p>I am not doing that.<p>My New Approach: Pay me only if you enjoyed playing the game.<p>I am posting here because this is where I hangout most and hackers think out of the box. Having run out of avenues to get the word out, I have decided to try something out of the box. And hence this post. Apologize if it is out of context.<p>Get the most awesome card game that mankind has ever played or owned. I will send you a deck for just shipping and handling fees (US : $3. Outside US $6). See the deck, play the game with your friends and if you like what I have created,  paypal me $14.99 that I sell for. If you don’t like the game, don’t do anything Just keep the deck because there are only 2,000 on this planet. No questions asked.<p>if you want to directly paypal send shipping and handling  to fthiscardgame At gmail dot com<p>for questions call me from the site<p>to learn about the game visit http://fuckthiscardgame.com or my toned down version for google and facebook ads site http://fthiscardgame.com<p>If you want to know how many ordered the decks I will put a stats page on the site
======
polyfractal
Your product isn't outlawed; no one wants to sell it. Those are two entirely
different things.

You could cruise around various college campuses and try to hawk it there.
Probably your target audience too. Maybe do an affiliate model where you give
college kids a cut if they sell decks?

------
chris_dcosta
Perhaps you're not looking for an explanation as to why people rejected this
game, but for the sake of being obvious you can sum it up in one word:
immature.

This is soon to be 2012. Your proposition is from a time long since passed
probably in the Reagan-Thatcher years, times and attitudes have moved on. It's
no longer acceptable to promote this kind of lifestyle, and that's pretty much
why "everyone" has rejected this.

You probably will sell out of your 2000 copies, but all I can say is learn why
people rejected this and move on. You clearly have some skill, but no
humility.

Best of luck with your next project, I hope it's more mature.

~~~
TheFman
Hi Chris, Not sure if you had the opportunity to see the cards...Just wanted
to clarify. this is just a drinking card game with a lot of F _

~~~
chris_dcosta
Yes I saw the game, and yes I get it. I just don't think there is a massive
market for this because attitudes have changed.

My point was that this is what the rejections are telling you too.

~~~
wx77
It is immature it is dumb but I can tell you this there are plenty of college
kids that would live for games like this.

Drinking is immensely popular in many colleges and drinking games are one of
the most common forms of college drinking (see beer pong and others).

The real problem is that their really isn't a shop that wants to carry a game
like this I would think if there were a novelty shop it might be the best bet
(maybe spencer's gifts style) it is just there are so few of these kind of
shops that the market reach for this kind of game is limited.

------
mjs00
I think part of the retail push back is hesitation to to display a product
that has multiple obscenities on the cover. So short of an adult shop where
you must be 21 to enter, most US retailers simply can't display this since
folks of any age can be in the store, just as they can't openly display adult
magazines. And its not reluctance to have a drinking game, I've seen many
convenience stores sell 'beer pong' drinking game 'kits' (cups and ping pong
balls).

Here's a thought for you to test for another try at retail - make a generic
looking package or sleeve for the game, that simple says boldly 'The Drinking
Card Game', put a "M" rating bottom corner saying you should be 17 or older to
buy due to strong language, then on the back put the "*This card game comes
with a ton of attitude." and maybe more about the content like you have on the
website. This would potentially fix your retail display problem.

Then give a few retailers a few of these free to display to 'test' if there is
demand. If they sell them, there you go ... (I presume there is at least 50%
margin for them normally)

~~~
TheFman
I never thought about that. Most resistence has been the graphic on the
package. I am going to try that. Good idea. Thanks.

~~~
mjs00
Yes, I'm considering the graphic an obscenity, as well as the words -- I just
don't think you can display that at retail in the U.S without potentially
getting the retailer in trouble in most communities. I think a simple brown
craft paper wrapper or sleeve with 'drinking party card game' in simple/bold
letters might do the trick.

------
scottyallen
Go find alternative distribution channels.

Have you tried walking into local head shops and asking them if they'd stock
it? If so, find out who their main distributors are, and go talk to them.

How about running banner ads on 4chan (<http://www.4chan.org/advertise>)? Are
there other websites with similar audiences and lack of censorship?

~~~
kls
I would second this, you are going to have to go direct to niche sites that
hold your target demographic and do deals directly with the site. Sites that
revolve around social drinking and partying would be your prime advertisement
venues, but the mainstream is not going to touch it and rightfully so. Even if
it is not that offensive, it has the potential to turn off more individuals
that view the advertisement, than the niche sales can replace. So it is a
simple decision for them, they deal in the mainstream.

You may be able to target certain bars with a bulk deal, in which they
purchase decks for patrons. As well, you may want to do demographic studies to
find out which age, culture, gender are more apt to be consumers, then heavily
target that market via campaigns directly to sites they hang out on.

~~~
TheFman
I have tried bars. Not many are open because of the name of the game. The few
bars that agreed and what worked for me is when I did a promotion and have
been there physically (I sold all the decks I took there).

~~~
rdouble
Bring them to Australia and sell them to the Kevin "Bloody" Wilson bogan
crowd. The F word is the worst swear in the USA, whereas in Australia it's not
so bad.

------
helen842000
I think you're probably having a harder time of it because you're in the USA
where the middle finger is so offensive it still gets blurred out on TV (like
no-one can look at their own middle finger!)

In the UK I have a feeling it would sell far better. Try to contact some of
the online stores that sell items for stag weekends (bachelor parties)

Perhaps shoot a video with some University/College guys showing how much fun
the game is.

~~~
TheFman
Yes you are right. I was in UK this summer to attend a wedding. I visited a
few liquor stores in Hayes to get a feel, they instantly bought the game.
Unfortunately I just had few samples. <http://youtu.be/lFwJNuaydJE>

------
TheFman
Really appreciate you taking the time for the feedback. I have little do list
now. As a token of appreciation and if you are interested I will send you a
deck

email [ fthiscardgame At Gmail Dot Com ] with your address (Just USA). If you
like the game you can paypal me $14.99 to the same address or what you think
is appropriate.

I have 20 decks that I can send. 1 per person

------
paulhauggis
I could see this sold as a gag gift. Like in spencers (not sure if this is
still around, but they used to have these kinds of products).

Because of the nature of your game (IE: bad language), it will never be that
popular.

It's kind of like the band "Analc*nt" expecting mainstream radio play and then
complaining when it's not happening.

------
dgunn
You need to get a game like this picked up by spencer's gifts or a similar
novelty shop. Their brand is known for carrying this type of merch and if your
game has promise, as you seem to indicate, you should give it a real chance.
Go with a big player who already has the buyers.

------
blakdawg
Have you tried guerilla marketing? Perhaps a post to a popular discussion
site, emphasizing the edgy, rebellious angle. Who doesn't want to spend money
buying a product to demonstrate their contempt for our consumption/money-
oriented culture?

------
gharbad
or you could make the small changes that would allow your game to be marketed
and displayed in real outlets.

~~~
brandoncor
I was also wondering why he or she was reluctant to do this. Maybe the decks
are already printed? If not, I don't think toning down the name and the
marketing would take too much from the essence of the product.

~~~
TheFman
Yes. The 2,000 decks are already printed. I have sold 300 decks. But that's
one-on-one and word-of-mouth. And the reason I have come up with this
proposition is because, I know when people play this game they will like it.

